# 14 Things 4 Men 2 Do In Asda When They Are Bored!



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Found this on the Army Rumour Forums http://www.arrse.com

14 Things for Men to Do In Asda When They Are Bored!

01 Get 24 boxes of condoms & randomly put them in people's trolleys 
when they aren't looking.

02. Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5 
minute intervals.

03. Make a trail of tomato juice on the 
floor leading to the ladies toilet.

04. Walk up to an employee and tell him/her in an official tone: 'Code 3 in Housewares... and see what happens.

05. Go to the Service Desk 
and ask to put a bag of M&M's on credit.

06. Move a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area.

07. Set-up a tent in the Camping Department? and tell other shoppers you are sleeping over and invite them in if they bring pillows from the Bedding Department.

08. When a clerk asks if they can help you, begin to cry and ask: "Why can't you people just leave me alone?"

09. Look right into the security camera, use it as a mirror and pick your nose.

10. While handling large knives in the Kitchen Dept, ask an assistant if he knows where the anti-depressants are located.

11. Dart around the store suspiciously, while loudly humming the theme from Mission Impossible.

12. Hide in a clothing rack . . . and when people browse through, say: "PICK ME!!! PICK ME!!!"

13. When an announcement comes over the loudspeaker, hit the floor and assume the fetal position and scream " OH NO! It's those voices again!!!"

and my favourite 
14. Go into a fitting room, shut the door and wait a while... then yell loudly: "There's no toilet paper in here!"
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

When we going shopping Jim :lol: :lol: :lol: all wearing MHF badges of course :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice one Jim     Number 12s a cracker..

Johnny F


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> 14. Go into a fitting room, shut the door and wait a while... then yell loudly: "There's no toilet paper in here!"


Made my grumpy face smile!


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

jimjam said:


> 10. While handling large knives in the Kitchen Dept, ask an assistant if he knows where the anti-depressants are located.


My favourite - but only because it's far to subtle for an Asda assistant to understand.

I had a 'Fantasy or Fetish' Party for my ?0th birthday (but that's another story). A mate went to Asda (with his wife) to buy fishnet tights, a basque and pointy shoes and tried to hide from security while trying them on in store. That got them really going!


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Great.....how about pick up a t shirt and ask the assistant if they have it in extra medium :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## 101965 (Nov 29, 2006)

ksebruce said:


> Great.....how about pick up a t shirt and ask the assistant if they have it in extra medium :twisted: :twisted:


 THIS ONE made me LOL


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Another good one is at the checkout when your wife puts the card in the machine ask (loudly) if it's the one she found on the way in. :twisted:


----------

